# Marlin .35 lever guns



## swampdaddy (Jan 15, 2007)

First time posting, I have a chance to buy 2 Marlin .35 caliber lever guns. One is in fair condition and the other is in Good condition. The price is 600.00 for the pair. It seems fair to me, what do yall think?
Also, is there anything to be concerned about with these types of guns
Thanks
Swampdaddy


----------



## duckbill (Jan 15, 2007)

swampdaddy said:


> First time posting, I have a chance to buy 2 Marlin .35 caliber lever guns. One is in fair condition and the other is in Good condition. The price is 600.00 for the pair. It seems fair to me, what do yall think?
> Also, is there anything to be concerned about with these types of guns
> Thanks
> Swampdaddy




Welcome, Swampdaddy.  $600 might be a bit much unless they are one of the limited runs.  Certain models bring higher prices, also.  The SC (sporting carbine) and the older "A" models can go 300-350.  The limited runs will go $500+ .
A lot of times you can pick up a standard model 35 for under $200 in good shape.

Awesome guns, but I'm a Marlin lever nut so I'm a little biased.  The 35Rem is an excellent cartidge, too.


----------



## weagle (Jan 15, 2007)

You should be able to find a good clean marlin in .35 for $250 to $275.  I see them pretty often for $200 in the pawn shops. So $600 is top dollar plus for a pair.

Weagle


----------



## brian chambers (Jan 16, 2007)

35 will hammer a deer


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 16, 2007)

I agree that the price is high.  WIth one being only in fair condition...I wouldn't pay more than 400-450 for the pair


----------



## swampdaddy (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks men, can anyone suggest where i might pick up a few of these in metro atlanta.

Swampdaddy


----------



## weagle (Jan 16, 2007)

Hit the gun show this weekend over in Marietta with $500 cash and you should be able to score a pair (perhaps with scopes) and have some money left over for ammo.

Weagle


----------



## Buzz (Jan 17, 2007)

Also - check out a few pawn shops.   You might just find a deal.   I have seen them as low as $150 for a rifle in fair condition at some shops.

There is nothing specific to be concerned with that model.  They are well made and very durable.     I believe it was 1983 that Marlin added a cross bolt safety to their lever action rifles.   This "feature" is neither necessary or desirable IMO.   To tell what year a Marlin rifle was made (before 2000) take the first 2 digits and subtract them from 2000.   So if it says 23 the rifle was made in 1977.   For rifles made post 2000 it will be the first two digits plus 2000.


----------



## BRUNO (Jan 17, 2007)

I bought a 1970 model in decent shape with bushnell sportview 3x9 for $200 in november of last year . And it really hits them deer hard !


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 23, 2007)

SD was this a private seller?
I bought both of mine for 125ea. Just gotta find them in the back water pawns. The next 2 months will be just right.
.35's rock and hard, but watch out w/ the LE ammo. The space between the shell and reciver tube allows enough space to catch the gummy tip on loading causing all kinds of problems.
check out marlinowners.336.
Plasters hogs.
cw


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 23, 2007)

7x57 said:


> Also - check out a few pawn shops.   You might just find a deal.   I have seen them as low as $150 for a rifle in fair condition at some shops.
> 
> There is nothing specific to be concerned with that model.  They are well made and very durable.     I believe it was 1983 that Marlin added a cross bolt safety to their lever action rifles.   This "feature" is neither necessary or desirable IMO.   To tell what year a Marlin rifle was made (before 2000) take the first 2 digits and subtract them from 2000.   So if it says 23 the rifle was made in 1977.   For rifles made post 2000 it will be the first two digits plus 2000.



In regards to the cross bar safety not being necessary. I used to agree with ya, but recently aquired one completley tore down. Once I saw that the firing pin rests against the primer(at all times), I had a real un-easy feeling about the half cock safety. I now understand why they added the cross bar.
Just my opinion though!


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 24, 2007)

The lawyers made them add that. That half cocked has working nearly a hundred years.
" don't go off half cocked" may have derived from this...
cw


----------



## duckbill (Jan 24, 2007)

Being a diehard Marlin lever guy, I used to absolutely hate the crossbolt safety.  I refused to buy one that was equipped with it.  That changed when I bought my 35 Guide gun.  I really like carrying this little dude, so I figured I'd have to get used to it.  Turns out that I did (get used to it).  You don't have to use it.  It's just there if you need it.  I find myself using it when I'm loading and unloading the gun.  I leave it on when the gun is in the grips on my 4-wheeler or in my truck on my lease.  When I'm in the stand or still hunting, I simply ignore it and only use the 1/2 cock safety.
On another note...I've been around some real knuckleheads in various camps.  When I see the way they handle their firearms, I see why the safety had to be added  .


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 24, 2007)

You wait till you go "CLANK" and the big one gives you a dirty look before leaving!
I know two that have and I almost did w/ the 95GG.
I leave my thumb on the hammmer spur as it's natural..and there's NO forgetting...as in my miss adventures w/ my MR7 and a buck in the "kill me "pose!
I was hot to get the .35 GG but ranout of funds.
cw


----------



## pmcIntosh (Jan 24, 2007)

*35 Rem*

 Hey is one of them are both in the 24inch barrel lenght and if so you need to be spending the money. the carbines are a dine a dozen but if they are the 24 inch mod then you have something. I know I have one and it has been the best shooting gun and people have try to by the gun for years and I have been offered 475.00 for the gun with no rings or scope. It could be the find that is great. the new bullets out in the market make that gun shoot great and extends the range of the gun over a hundred yards. made by hornad leverlution 200 grn . pmcIntosh


----------



## BRUNO (Jan 24, 2007)

The only problem I have is noone seems to have the ammo unless you mail order it or go to 5 different stores in my area . I don't have time to go ammo shopping . I got my .35  when walmart still carried them and now they don't carry them and my gunshop said he has them on order but hasn't recieved them in yet .


----------



## BRUNO (Jan 26, 2007)

Guys I didn't mean to rant like that . For real i guess i'm gonna start ordering my ammo over the net . I wish the cartridge would become more popular and therefore more available and cheaper .


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 27, 2007)

If you beatup on the Store manager enough he will allow the SG manager to reorder. Same thing happened at my store here on the islands. They never sold .35s, now they don't sell guns. Be nice but persistant and get on a first name basis w/ the GM, it'll happen! It's stilll the cheepest for RemCL 200s..till our wives buy us presses!
cw
cw


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 27, 2007)

Why you need a pair ya gonna play John Wayne


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 29, 2007)

*.35 cal Marlins*



swampdaddy said:


> First time posting, I have a chance to buy 2 Marlin .35 caliber lever guns. One is in fair condition and the other is in Good condition. The price is 600.00 for the pair. It seems fair to me, what do yall think?
> Also, is there anything to be concerned about with these types of guns
> Thanks
> Swampdaddy



Only concerns is for the deer!  I have one, that I bought new in 1958. Still have the old gal.  You will not find a better brush gun. I have shot deer, in the thickes of brush and this 200gr. bullet will flat shoot through brush!!  better get your hands on them old gals. Long range, they do tend to drop out after100 yards.
Daddy Rabbit========================================>>


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Jan 29, 2007)

BRUNO, go to Georgia Arms.com.  They have a 1-800 number you can call.  The stock number for 35 Rem in 200 grain is G35A.  Its a Remington Core Lockt bullet with their own blend of powders.  They shoot an honest 2,200fps or very close.  They will mail it to your door step in 3-4 business days.  I use this load in my 35 and they knock the tar out of deer!


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 30, 2007)

RAG have you chronied those rounds?
cw


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Jan 30, 2007)

No, but 2 people either on here or the "Marlin Owners" forum (My memory fails me) have told me they are very close to the 2,200 they quote.  One guy told me he clocked them at 2,150 out of  a 20" barrel.


----------



## Lead Poison (Jan 30, 2007)

weagle said:


> You should be able to find a good clean marlin in .35 for $250 to $275.  I see them pretty often for $200 in the pawn shops. So $600 is top dollar plus for a pair.
> 
> Weagle



I believe $600 is way too high for the rifles you described. You should be able to find similar condition rifles for a lot less.

BTW, I personally love the crossbolt safety used on the newer model rifles. You can never be too safe!


----------



## Lead Poison (Jan 30, 2007)

weagle said:


> You should be able to find a good clean marlin in .35 for $250 to $275.  I see them pretty often for $200 in the pawn shops. So $600 is top dollar plus for a pair.
> 
> Weagle



 I agree with Weagle. I believe $600 is way too high for the rifles you described. You should be able to find similar condition rifles for a lot less.

BTW, I personally love the crossbolt safety used on the newer model rifles. You can never be too safe!


----------

